# Any input on Sheffield WMA



## seawolf68 (Oct 5, 2015)

Morning - Looking to take a buddy Archery hunting Thursday and Sheffield WMA is close for both of us.  Anyone have some intel as to what sections to try?  Not asking for where you honey hole is just where we might see some game on a night hunt.  Haven't hunted it before so no idea the layout.

Thanks in advance -
Chuck


----------



## jasonsrt460 (Sep 3, 2016)

lots of good deer come from that wma, ive seen very nice bucks in pics taken from there, most keep their mouth shut though. lots of old timers there ive heard. i too will be hunting this wma ( didnt make the cut for corps land in cobb and my approach is one of the designated food plots, which im sure is everyone elses plan too. i have backup spots though. on the far right over by power lines theres a really good deep stream with points on hills i feel the deer may travel. wont know till i go inspect. i can help you get setup to view some cool overlay images on google earth that show you detailed boundary lines, trails and spots with water.


----------



## kiltman (Sep 4, 2016)

Year old thread!


----------



## fflintlock (Sep 5, 2016)

I plan on hunting Sheffield myself this year. I haven't been over there in probably three years. Time to go check it out again.


----------

